# When is a Puppy no longer a Puppy



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi All
Millie is one week shy of 8 months old now and weighs 8kg exact.

I'm feeding her on NI at a puppy level of 4% of her body weight (two meals a day) but have worked out that I need to increase the amount of food I give her.

Is she still a puppy? Her ribs feels just right and therefore not under or over weight, but she has for the past couple of days began begging for food.

She currently gets 250g of food per day, but if she's still puppy this should be 320g.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my girls all get 300g, you will know yourself if she needs more or less food.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I would be interested to know aswell. I am still feeding Daisy about 333g per day (I just cut a 1kg pack into 3 portions!). I have read conflicting advice on how much to feed, I wonder if it is worth asking NI?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Think I've just answered my own question here. I went on the NI site and pulled this off

_It is generally accepted that your dog should eat around 2% to 3% of its body weight per day. Therefore a dog weighing 10kg should be eating approximately 200g of food per day.

A puppy from 8 weeks of age will require between 4% to 6% of its body weight spread over 3 or 4 meals per day until the age of about 9 months, when you may gradually decrease to the recommended adult diet.

However, this can vary tremendously from dog to dog, and only you will know whether your dog leads a particularly active or sedentary life, and you should alter the portion sizes of your dog's meals accordingly. Your dog should have a natural waist and you should be able to feel your dog’s ribcage but not see it!_

I increased Millie's food a little bit today and she seems much more settled.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Think I've just answered my own question here. I went on the NI site and pulled this off
> 
> _It is generally accepted that your dog should eat around 2% to 3% of its body weight per day. Therefore a dog weighing 10kg should be eating approximately 200g of food per day.
> 
> ...


That's good to know! Thank you.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Julie, I ordered some NI the other day and asked when I should change from Puppy to Adult and I was advised to wait another couple of months. Obi is slightly younger than Milly so I'm still giving him puppy %. At the moment he's getting 2 x 170g (at 7am and 5pm) and I've just started giving him a chicken wing at lunch time as he seemed to be hungry. 

Clare
x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

After Dylan was neutered at 8 months, I had him still on puppy quantities and he suddenly put on a lot of weight and went from 8.8 kg before his op to 9.8 kg. That was when I realised I had to decrease his percentage down from 6% to 3%! I think it was made worse by the 10 days inactivity after the op, as he's normally so active. I took him down to 200g a day and he lost some weight, but he's now still losing weight and is just below 9kg now which the vet and I agree is a perfect weight for him, so I've put his food up to about 300g a day now - over 3% to stop him losing any more weight. I think that he is very high energy and seems to need more than the recommended amount. Just go with what seems right for your dog and keep an eye on their ribs and adjust if necessary.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Hi All
> Millie is one week shy of 8 months old now and weighs 8kg exact.
> 
> I'm feeding her on NI at a puppy level of 4% of her body weight (two meals a day) but have worked out that I need to increase the amount of food I give her.
> ...


Hi Julie
Your range of feeding for an 8kg puppy is between 320g/480g per day (NI say 4% to 6% of ideal body weight) You then have to look at her activity, so on days where she has less activity then I would suggest 320g over a couple of feeds and days of increased activity I would raise the amount she receives towards the higher end of the scale 480g.....hope this helps


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys just had his first NI meal he must of really loved it because he's turned into some *** machine and is humping everything in sight (mainly my daughters leg!!!)
:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

donna said:


> buddys just had his first ni meal he must of really loved it because he's turned into some *** machine and is humping everything in sight (mainly my daughters leg!!!)
> :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


ahahhahahhahahahah


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Buddys just had his first NI meal he must of really loved it because he's turned into some *** machine and is humping everything in sight (mainly my daughters leg!!!)
> :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


Oh gosh, just love the description of '*** machine'. Since Millie had her op, she is humping all the time  It is rather funny to see, but not sure if I should try and stop her.

My leg is most popular - should I be honoured or worried 

Thanks Michael for full description of feeding. I'll watch her activity and hunger. I do give her two good walks a day. She sat at her bowl today at 4.50pm and barked at it. Guess she was telling me she's hungry  I don't usually feed till near to 5.30.

Helen, wish you were coming on Sunday, I'd love you to feel Millie ribs 
Must plan our mid week meet up.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Buddys just had his first NI meal he must of really loved it because he's turned into some *** machine and is humping everything in sight (mainly my daughters leg!!!)
> :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


pmsl! oh Buddy you are funny


----------

